
5 Reasons You May Not Want to Work for Google - eplanit
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140603115508-7668018-5-reasons-you-may-not-want-to-work-for-google?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0
======
minimaxir
_3) Subsequent job search will get harder. Employers will definitely want to
interview you, but they 'll always worry that they won't live up to Google._

 _5) You 'll become a professional networking target. Get hired by Google and
watch your LinkedIn inbox explode with requests_

Don't these two contradict each other?

~~~
theandrewbailey
No.

Number 3 is about you leaving Google, number 5 is more about people wanting to
know you so they will be hired at Google.

